# I'M HOME!!!!!!!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm finally home!!!!!!!!

I was released from the nursing home last Saturday and I spent a week with my mother before coming home. She brought me home yesterday and is spending the weekend with me. Then I'll be on my own.....gulp!

For those of you who don't know, I'm an "old" member who hasn't posted for several months. I was involved in a terrible car accident the end of March and have spent the past 3 plus months in the hospital. I broke both legs (in numerous places) plus my left arm, but am now able to hobble around on a walker...yippeee! I still have 3 more months of therapy ahead of me, trying to learn to walk again, but the worst is over.

We picked up my 2 Siamese from the kennel yesterday, but Lady is still at the vet's. I'm going to give it a couple of days to get my bearings here, then bring my baby home! I have missed her so much! My poor babies....I went out one Sunday afternoon to run a couple of errands and was hit head-on by a 17 year old kid doing 70 mph in a construction zone. Of course, I can't explain all that to my furkids. All they know is that Mommy left them and then people scooped them up and took them off to kennels. What a nightmare for all of us.

I'm really looking forward to catching up with all my old SM friends and meeting all the new people who have joined! So many names I don't recognize!

I apologize to all of you who pm'ed me about bows. I promise I'll get back to it as soon as I can!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Marj! Welcome home!







I'm so glad to hear that you are on the home stretch. I've kept up with your progress reports and you have been in my thoughts and prayers (as has Lady) since you had your accident.

Best of luck to you as you continue with therapy.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome Back!!!














So nice to see you back here and its great news that you are doing much better.Oh I bet Lady will be sooooooo excited to be back with her Mommy again! Thats going to one great reunion


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,
I don't know you but I want to welcome you home,
both here and to your physical home and family.
I'm glad you're doing better.
Cary


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad you are home finally. that was a looooong time. you got us worried. I hope you completely recover real soon


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome back Marj









You dont know me but i've been keeping upto date with your recovery progress & i'm glad your on the mend


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj your back





























I


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome home Marj!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Your post brings tears to my eyes! Welcome home Marj and welcome back to the SM home as well. We missed you. You sit nice and comfy and catch up on all that you missed. We're thankful that you hung in there and came back to us. I can't wait to hear about your reunion with Lady!
Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome back Marj. It hasn't been the same without you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

SOOooo Happy, you are back...










Andrea~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Welcome back Marj, you have been missed so much. It is so great that you are back home.














Julia


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*WELCOME BACK, MARJ!!!*























we've all missed you so much!







it's really great to hear you are up and around and doing well. i'm so sorry for what you have gone though.







i hope you have a *speedy* full recovery!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome back, Marj! We're delighted to see you home and back with us. I'm sure the furkids will be so relieved to have their Mom back!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*OMG!!! I am sooooo happy to have you back!!!!* 

[attachment=9148:attachment]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Welcome back Marj. I am sure you appreciate being home again. What an ordeal.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So nice to see you back Marj, we've missed you around here. As like everyone on the forum I've kept abreast of your recovery progress and I'm glad to see that you're back home and in the comfort of your own home. Keep up the good work with making a full recovery.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WELCOME BACK


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome back, Marj. So glad you're back at home~I'm sure you're very glad to be there, too. And counting your blessings. There have been a lot of prayers said for you by your SM friends and family. Your daughter was kind to give us updates.

I, too, would love to be a fly on the wall when you are reunited with Lady.
















Again, welcome back and best luck with your ongoing therapy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome back







.I'm glad you are doing so much better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Welcome home Marj, it's just great to see you posting again and on your last stretch to recovery. You have been very much missed by us all here, many many prayers have been said for this day to come and now they have been answered.
I can't wait to hear how Lady reacts when she sees you, I would say she will be over the moon to be with you again as you will be seeing her








I wish you comfort and a full recovery Marj


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj, I just wanted to let you know that I am so glad you are feeling better, I have been praying for you and for little Lady. It's a blessing to have you back with all of us. You need to be careful and take it easy.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

welcome home and welcome back Marj, we have missed you and I'm sooooo glad your on the road to recovery, I cant wait for you and Lady to reunite, I would love to see the look on her face when she comes home and you are there


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I am new here since you've been injured. I have followed your recovery and am very happy to hear you are home. I am anxious to get acquainted with you!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

So glad to see your home. You sure have been missed around here.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome Home! Looking forward to seeing your great posts again.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

WELCOME HOME! I'm sure Lady will be so happy to see you she will forget the kennel in a flash!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Marj
I don't know you and vice versa. I won't say I have been following your recovery process 'cos, I'm afraid I didn't notice the thread(s) doh!

But you are, clearly, a very strong person and able to cope admirably with the problems you are going to face as your life come back together again. I am amazed that you thought of your SM family at this time and because of the wonderful welcomes you have received, one thing is for sure, I will avidly read your posts from now one.

Welcome back.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Marj,
I am only new here, Sorry to hear all that you have gone through. Good to know your on the road to recovery. Look forward to getting to know you.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome back Marj!!! Its so good to hear from you again. I am glad you are home..I bet you are too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

!!!!!!

Marj!!
WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo THRILLED!! to come here and see your post!!! Ahh you have worked long and hard to get to this "place"!! It must be such a joy to sleep under your own roof once again!! and to even be able to have your kittys there with you! I would give anything to be there at you and Lady being re-united! It brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it!!!
Though little 'Miss Lady" has seemed to have 'forged a new career"







while you have been laid up so she may be a bit 'antsy" not having all the hub-bub every day of veterinary office management to busy her.








One thing... I don't know if you got it from Lady or Lady got it from you.. but you both have fortitude and tenacity that is totally amazing to me!

Look forward to your 'words of wisdom" here once again!!
Best wishes, My friend!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Marj it is wonderful to "see" you!!!!!!!!!!!! We have missed you like crazy!

I am really glad to hear that you are doing so well, and that you have the cats home. I can't wait to hear about your reunion with Lady! She is going to be so happy to see you! 

Take care, and keep getting better!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I'm afraid Lady may be a bit bored when she gets home after running a 4 vet office for 3 months! For those of you who don't know, my Lady is a diabetic and needs twice daily insulin shots so she had to stay with her vets while I was in the hospital. Apparently they just left her loose in the back (with her own balnket-bed for nap attacks!) and she "helped" the vets all day long!

Thank you for all the warm wishes and the wonderful cards, pictures and letters I received almost daily while in the nursing home. I can't tell you how much they brightened my day! I had a small bulletin board in my room and could post pictures of all your furbabies to help me fight Maltese withdrawal!

So many new members ..... way to go! I can't wait to find out more about all the new members of our SM family!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WECOME HOME . I think I joined , just as you had your accident . I am eager to learn about you and your dog . Sarah , Princess Charlotte , Henry and Teddy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

So happy to "see" you back and getting well. You`ve been missed so much. WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Now how did I miss this thread...I guess it had everything to do with how excited I was to see your post in a rescue thread that my eyes were so teary I couldn't see....LOL

As I said in the post I started...I am so happy to have you back home....I missed you every single day and prayed for your complete recovery. 

I look forward to hearing all about your reunion with Lady and I can't wait to start seeing your wisdom on posts every day.

I am crying again...knowing how much you fought to be home....God Bless

Susan


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh Marj! I had no idea you were in an accident. I have been away from SM since January. My goodness, I'm so sorry that this happened but I could not be happier that you are well and home again







Your babies must be so happy to have you back and I'm sure Lady will just be thrilled to be back in your arms. Good luck with your therapy







I'm so happy that you are getting better. Lady must have been a good vet tech!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Marj, so glad to have you back with us. There have been so many new members and new pups since you have been gone - I am sure you will have lots of reading material to catch up on. I look forward to reading your posts again - you were always such a wealth of info.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> I'm finally home!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was released from the nursing home last Saturday and I spent a week with my mother before coming home. She brought me home yesterday and is spending the weekend with me. Then I'll be on my own.....gulp!
> 
> ...



Welcome back! I thought of you often, as my husband calls me the "Hare Krishna" of spaying/neutering and I always thought to myself, if he thinks I'm bad, he should see Lady'sMom's posts!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah!!! Marj is home!!!

























I'm so glad you are home and doing so well







. I bet you are dying to see Lady. It is so nice to have you back! Take it slow, but get better QUICK!









Dee


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so glad you are able to be back home.







I have really missed your posts on SM.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yahoooooo! so glad to see you're home again







welcome back!

the buttercup sends noselicks and peanut butter and we will all have a margarita in celebration (in conjunction with my orioles winning today!)!!!! yahoooooooooooooooo!


ann marie and the "we miss lady, too, ya know!!!!" buttercup


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh Marj! It is amazing that you have made it back to the point you are at, and that you will continue to improve. I bet you have 40+ pages to read just to try to catch up on everything, so I'll just share some news with you here. I have added to puppies to my family while you have been out. The first was a Britney, Casey, that my husband wanted as he had one as a child. I was still so desperate wanting another Maltese that even after adding number 3, I called Susie (Pham) and went to see this little boy that she had available. He stole my heart, and she had greatly reduced her asking price, and we came home with another baby. 2 puppies in 2 weekends. But now, everything feels like it was meant to be. There are some pics in other posts, and I hope to have a new siggy real soon.
I am so glad that you are home! Have I already mentioned that







! You just let me know when you are ready to make some new bows, cause now I am going to need some little boy bows. And I know you are just the one to make them. I will wait as long as I need to so you just holler.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Marj







So glad you have returned to the fold.
Life sure can throw us some suprising curves when least expected








So glad you are on the mend and the fur-babies are able to return home, too!
(((((Marj))))

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome home!!!




























Your posts have been missed!!! I'm glad to hear that your on the mend and well on your way to a complete recovery.















I can't imagine how much you've missed your babies.....


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome back and whenever you are ready to get back into the bow business, I need to order some new ones!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Marj, It's sooooooooo great to see you in print!! Welcome home and WELCOME BACK







. You have been greatly missed. So many old member have been missing lately, it is WONDERFUL to have you back. I hope your healing progresses well, you have been through so much. 

WELCOME BACK MARJ


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Home Marj. Hope your continued recouperation goes quickly and well. I'm sure when you get your Lady back you will feel a lot better. That have a magical way of making us feel good.

Best Wishes,
Lynda


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome home Marj! You have been missed greatly. May you continue to have a great recovery and a great reunion with Lady.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It is so good to see you're back. I have missed your wonderful posts.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the welcomes! Unfortunately, it's going to be awhile before I can do bows again. It will be months before I can drive to even mail them, Hopefully by the fall, though. I miss making them!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, Marj,







I'm so happy to see you on here!







You have been missed so much!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

WELCOME BACK!








SO glad you are getting better...keep up all the hard work!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

SO glad that you have made it back!!!!!








I know Lady will be SO glad to see you and be back home!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Marj ~ What a way to start a Monday, seeing you back!! You have no idea how very much I've missed you. I'm so excited for you to get Lady back in your loving arms









Welcome home, Marj


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome home Marj!!!

What a terrible ordeal. I am so glad to know you are going to be ok and that you're back! I can't wait to hear how much Lady wiggles when she finally comes home to you


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Marj, 
Glad you are getting better
Welcome back!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I joined after your accident but had been lurking for awhile so I had seen some of your posts. It's good to have you back and I know that the reunion with your baby Lady will be amazing. They have a way with us that no medicine ever can. Welcome Back. 
Aimee

*Lily*
[attachment=9273:attachment]

*Bentley*
[attachment=9274:attachment]

*Gidget*
[attachment=9275:attachment]


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh Marj! Welcome back! I missed you so much! You will have to keep us updated on how you and Lady and your other fur babies are doing with you back.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Welcome home Marj!!

And so glad to hear that you are recovering well. 










Karyn


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad ur back and doing well!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Back Marj




























You and you'r babies have been through alot.Im glad you are all home together again.Hope the rest of you'r recovery is swift !


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Marj,

We are so fortunate to have you back! Welcome back. You know I read such strength of will and character in this post from you.......you seem determined to keep moving forward and not dwell on the horror of that day and I know how traumatic these accidents are and how difficult it is to move out of the memory.

I know Lady is going to be ecstatic to see you!


----------

